# Waffle maker-no heat



## Raylo

I have a Waring Pro WMK300 waffle maker. If you do a quick Google you will see that it is alomst a universal problem where they just quit heating up after making a couple dozen waffles. This is the second one that has failed for me and is now out of warranty.

It sems like a simple problem with the thermostat on the circuit card. After I turn the power switch on I hear one click followed quickly by another click which I believe is the relay opening to turn the element off. Unfortunately replacement circuit cards are unavailable.

Can anyone tell which component on the pictured circuit card is the thermostat/thermistor? Maybe I can get one at Radio Shack and try to fix this thing.


----------



## SABL

Hi Raylo,

Just from observation the chip @ U1 seems to be glazed. I wish I knew more about electronics but I don't. 

Good time of year for waffles..... looked out the window and it is snowing.


----------



## Raylo

I'm just tossing it. I don't know enough tronics to trouble shoot the thing, nor do I have the time. I am having a bad streak lately. First my laptop died. I'm pretty sure it's the motherboard. I have it all disassembled but I still haven't decided whether to get a new MoBo or not. Then last weekend I killed my shredder. It was a large Xerox piece and the bin full alarm kept going off, also preventing it from running, even though the bin was empty. Another fault in some 25 cent electronic component, no doubt. Now the waffle maker. 2 years ago it was another laptop with bad VRAM solder connex in the video card. Of course, parts were unavailable except for a few refurbs that cost the same as a new laptop. I used to think electronics were almost bulletproof but I'm not so sure anymore. Seems the stuff is getting more and more cheaply made. The amount of perfectly good stuff I have to toss because some cheap electronic component failed is just astonishing.


----------



## SABL

Sorry to hear about the waffle maker..... good morning for waffles..... cold outside!!

As for the laptop... have you tried any of the puter forums here at TSF??

The shredder could be a jammed sensor due to small bits of paper.

Ah yes, the good old days when people replaced components instead of whole circuit boards. Those days are long gone..... technology has become so cheap that we have been forced to become a throwaway world. 

Good-bye to the waffle maker... but replacements are cheap (unless you are like me, the economy has me firmly by the nads).

Hope you get a new waffle maker soon and happy waffle making!!
SABL


----------



## Raylo

Actually replacing circuit cards is something that happened in the good old days, you know, back when we used to resurface brakes discs and such. The stuff is so cheap now just getting a waffle maker (or whatever) diagosed costs more then the whole unit. So they don't even bother to stock spare parts.

Yes, I went to the Laptop forum and got a couple of suggestions that did little more than confirm my fear of a blown MoBo. The math is almost inexorable.... refurb MoBo, $250. Decent almost comparable new laptop, ~$500. We have a throw away society,


----------



## SABL

I worked in a NAPA machine shop circa 1970.... independent jobber (private store, not NAPA owned). In those days I "turned" many discs and drums..... they put some metal in them back then. Today, when replacing brakes and the drum/rotor is scored I don't even bother taking them to the shop and just buy new ones. The newer cars are built so cheap that components are not serviceable and must be replaced. My vans.... more than one.... didn't even have zerk fittings (grease fittings) in the upper ball joints, which failed around the 50K mile mark..... just enough to get them past the warranty period. How cheap can we get?? A $5.00 modification could have prevented many deaths and injuries (from burns) back in the Pinto days.... the modification would cost more in the long-run than the lawsuits. 

The good old USofA, at one time, set the standard for quality. But, today, with the number of imports (not all of them good) and the lack of confidence in our own products, cost cutting and greed has taken a huge toll on our own industries. 

I'm going to leave it at that..........

I have noticed the prices of the new laptops...... not bad..... and you even get a new OS. Recycle the old one and get a new one.

Happy waffles to you and keep out of trouble.


----------

